# Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen



## angler0507 (25. Juli 2004)

In letzter Zeit fange ich wieder vermehrt grössere Flussbarsche. Eigentlich liebe ich diesen Fisch, aber bei der Zubereitung bekomme ich regelmässig die Krise: das Entschuppen dieser Viecher finde ich extrem schwierig (vor allem auf der Rückenpartie sowie kurz hinter den Kiemen und vor der Schwanzflosse. Zudem gibt es regelmässig eine riesige Sauerei, weil die Schuppen wie wild durch die Gegend fliegen - wenn sie sich denn mal lösen (und dabei entschuppe ich Barsche schon in einer Plastiktüte) #q
  Mach ich etwas falsch? Gibt es hier irgendwelche Tricks? Oder kennt jemand Entschupper, die wirklich was taugen?
  In anderen Threads habe ich gesehen, dass ich mit diesem Problem scheinbar nicht allein bin...


----------



## jole (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

probiers mit entschuppen unter wasser 

also eimer und den barsch dan unter wasser mit nem handelüblichen entschupper entschuppen  

falls doch zuviel arbeit dan ziehe ich ihnen einfach die haut ab :m 


cao jole


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Es gibt da einige Tricks, schwer zu schuppen bleiben sie aber.

a) Nicht ausnehmen vor dem Entschuppen, sonst lässt sich die Bauchpartie nicht so gut schuppen.
b) Stachelflossen vorher mit einer stabilen Schere (Für Teppiche u.ä.) vorher entfernen, dann kann man schon ganz anders drangehen
c) Unterlage ist ein Holzbrett, da rutschen sie nicht so, an der schwanzflosse festhalten (evtl. mit einer Guten Federklemme aus dem Baumarkt) Und dann mit einigen kräftigen zügen Drüber, dann ist der Grösste teil der seitenschuppen runter.
d) Fische Feucht halten, eine einmal angetrocknete Schuppenhaut ist beinahe unmöglich abzuschuppen
e)Kurzes!!! unter Fliessendes heisses Wasser halten (nicht Kochen!)  löst die schuppen.
f) Den Fisch einmal langziehen bricht die schuppen auch etwas auf.

Das A und O ist aber das richtige Schuppgerät. Wir haben einen alten von Balzer, ein Teil, wo sich noch eine Halbmondförmige Klinge hinter der schuppfläche befindet, das Teil ist Gold wert (die Klinge ist eher blödsinn.) Der selbstgebaute Kronkorkenschupper oder ähnliche Formen mit recht scharfkantigen Zacken sind auch o.K.

Wir entschuppen die Teile im Garten auf dem Hauklotz, und in Alter Kleidung. Denn die schuppen fliegen immer, selbst wenn man sie unter wasser im Spülbecken schuppt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## muddyliz (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Sieh mal hier nach:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/versorgung.htm#barschhaut


----------



## kannnix (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

oder filetieren http://www.anglereinkauf.de/de/dept_150.html 
viele grüße
kannnix


----------



## angler0507 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Wow, da sind ja schon einige klasse Tipps dabei.#6 Vor allem die beiden Links sind toll, da ich in einer Stadtwohnung lebe und deshalb nicht draussen entschuppen kann.
 Aber unter Wasser entschuppen? Das gibt doch ne Riesenplemperei, oder?
  Werde es echt mal mit Haut abziehen probieren.
  Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

 @kannix: Kurz unter kochendes Wasser halten? Verdirbt das den Fisch nicht? Danach einfrieren kann ich dann wohl vergessen, oder?


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde es echt mal mit Haut abziehen probieren.
> @kannix: Kurz unter kochendes Wasser halten? Verdirbt das den Fisch nicht? Danach einfrieren kann ich dann wohl vergessen, oder?


 Hautabziehen, "ausziehen" ist die beste und einfachste Variante; dabei hilft schon mal heißes Wasser. Anschließendes Einfrieren ist durchaus möglich, wenn du den Fisch nicht schon gekocht hast, denn dann wäre Garnieren und Anrichten allerding besser.  :m


----------



## MCP (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Ich habe neulich mal eine super Anleitung zum "Abziehen" von Barschen gelesen, aber ich finde Ihn nicht mehr.
Könnt Ihr mir helfen???

Den von anglereinkauf meine ich nicht.


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Also,
zuerst schneidest Du mit einem scharfen Messer die beiden Rückenflossen komplett ab (von der Schwanzflosse kommend Richtung Kopf). Das gleiche machst Du auch mit der Afterflosse. Dann nimmst Du den Fisch wie gewohnt aus und schneidest auch den Kopf dabei ab. Jetzt kannst Du mit der Messerspitze vorsichtig etwas Haut anheben (und zwar genau am Rücken an der Schnittstelle, wo der Kopf mal war) und ein paar Milimeter ablösen (gerade damit man die Haut packen kann). Dann nimmst Du eine Zange (kräftige Finger reichen auch), packst die angehobene Haut und ziehst diese Richtung Schwanz. Das geht ganz gut. Lediglich die Bauchlappen bleiben an der Haut hängen.
So machst Du das mit beiden Fischseiten. Du wirst es sehen, das geht leichter als gedacht und ist auch viel schneller !!!! 

Solltest Du tatsächlich den Barsch lieber schuppen, dann mache es sofort nach dem Töten. Nur dann lassen sich die Schuppen relativ leicht lösen.


----------



## MCP (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Danke, ich bin eh nicht am schuppen interessiert.
Aber gibt es keine Lösung für die Bauchlappen??? Bei den Halbwüchsigen sind die Filets schon sehr winzig, wenn das Bauchfleisch auch noch fehlt!
Wie sieht es mit dem Trick aus, den Fisch kurz in heißes Wasser zu tauchen? Dann soll die Haut noch besser abgehen!?!?!


----------



## mot67 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

ich reiss bei barschen auch immer die haut ab. 
aber dann filetier ich sie nicht, sondern brate sie im ganzen.


----------



## MCP (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Und die Gräten nerven nicht zu sehr ???
Die Filets sind ja immer super Grätenfrei und im ganzen hab ich`s nochnicht versucht!


----------



## MichaHH (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

moin,


entschuppen tue ich nur kleine Barsche.....zum braten....is nich wirklich ein Kinderspiel!

Die Großen schuppe ich überhauptnicht , nehme sie einfach aus und dann werden sie geräuchert!


----------



## kannnix (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Steckt euere Barsche kurz in das Gefrierfach, dann ca fünf sekunden in kochendes wasser tauchen. Davor den Fisch ausnehmen, Kopf und Flossen ab. Und schon geht die Haut wie bei einer Pellkartoffel ab. So schaut das dann aus 

Viele Grüße
kannnix


----------



## chippog (6. August 2004)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

hier sind ja einige spezis am werk! selber habe ich dennen auch immer das fell über die ohren gezogen... die rücken- und afterflosse schnitt ich allerdings lieber mit einer schere ab, geschmacksache. danke für eure tollen tipps!! und skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## lorenz1980 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Hab das letztens auch mal probiert: Kurz unter heißes Wasser (ausm Hahn reichte) und Abziehen :m

Geht das denn auch bei anderen Fischen (auch wenn das Entschuppen dort einfacher ist als bei Freund Barsch)..?


----------



## guttata (6. August 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Sind ja viele raffinierte Lösung, wenn auch keine richtige zum Schuppen. Habe jedoch mal einen genialen Beitrag auf DMAX (Fish´n´fun) zunm Häuten gesehen mit wenigen Schnitten wurde der nicht ausgenommene Barsch enthäutet und alle stachelbewehrten Floosen entfernt. Das ging viel zu schnell ums zu behalten und ich habe das nicht mehr gefunden. Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch den Beitrag irgendwo abgespeichert???|kopfkrat


----------



## guttata (6. August 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Sorry, jetzt geb ich die Antwort mal selbst, war wohl zu bl.. zum googlen. Bin gerade bei youtube fündig geworden, hier ist der Link zum genialen Häuten, sehen und staunen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related

Gruß Guttata


----------



## Jose (6. August 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



angler0507 schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit fange ich wieder vermehrt grössere Flussbarsche. Eigentlich liebe ich diesen Fisch, aber bei der Zubereitung bekomme ich regelmässig die Krise: das Entschuppen dieser Viecher finde ich extrem schwierig (vor allem auf der Rückenpartie sowie kurz hinter den Kiemen und vor der Schwanzflosse. Zudem gibt es regelmässig eine riesige Sauerei, weil die Schuppen wie wild durch die Gegend fliegen - wenn sie sich denn mal lösen (und dabei entschuppe ich Barsche schon in einer Plastiktüte) #q
> Mach ich etwas falsch? Gibt es hier irgendwelche Tricks? Oder kennt jemand Entschupper, die wirklich was taugen?
> In anderen Threads habe ich gesehen, dass ich mit diesem Problem scheinbar nicht allein bin...



ja, und zwar den einzig wahren tipp für leute, die (wie ich) barsch gerne mit haut essen:
nimm einen fischschupper mit ans wasser und schupp den fisch direkt (!) nach dem abschlagen vor dem ausnehmen, vorteil:

die schuppen gehen leicht ab und fliegen irgendwo in die gegend und nicht in die gute stube


----------



## Evil-f (9. August 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

Vor kurzem hab ich einen in der Glotze gesehen der hat nen Zander mit so nem Stahlschwamm entschuppt, ging richtig gut so wies aussah.


----------



## lonesome (9. August 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

ich hab immer auf ne dachlatte kronkorken genagelt. und dann geschuppt.


----------



## Skrxnch (9. August 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



lonesome schrieb:


> ich hab immer auf ne dachlatte kronkorken genagelt. und dann geschuppt.



Hab ich früher auch gemacht wenn ich nicht abziehe. Dann bin ich durch Zufall auf was viel besseres gekommen: Die Säge von meinem Puma Game Warden Messer. (Andere Marken tuns sicher auch.)

Das geht viel schneller als alles andere und zum Braten hab ich die Haut gern dran.


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

kann man überhaupt die haut vom Barsch essen die ist doch ziemlich zäh????


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (27. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



Zanderhunter17 schrieb:


> kann man überhaupt die haut vom Barsch essen die ist doch ziemlich zäh????



Barschfilet in Butter gebraten ist eines der besten Fischgerichte die ich kenne!! Da lasse ich sogar Wildlachs- oder Forelle für stehen. 


Gruß
Detlef


----------



## antonio (27. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



Zanderhunter17 schrieb:


> kann man überhaupt die haut vom Barsch essen die ist doch ziemlich zäh????



schon mal probiert oder woher weißt du, daß sie zäh sein soll?
schönes barschfilet mit haut in butter gebraten ist mit das beste was es gibt.

antonio


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

ne ich meine die ist ziemlich kräftig natürlich esse ich barsch aber gehäutet ,der ist für mich besser als Zander


----------



## chippog (28. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

wenn du es in ordnung findest, den barsch zu entschuppen (= etwas anstrengend), solltest du es testen. manche mögen es lieber mit andere ohne. der vorteil mit, dass das gesunde fischfett mitkommt. der nachteil, wenn der barsch in nicht ganz so sauberem wasser gefangen wurde, schmeckst du den modergeschmack mit haut und vor allem auch mit dem fett deutlicher.


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

naja ob die Main sooo sauber ist weiß ich net :S


----------



## faceman (29. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



guttata schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt geb ich die Antwort mal selbst, war wohl zu bl.. zum googlen. Bin gerade bei youtube fündig geworden, hier ist der Link zum genialen Häuten, sehen und staunen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related
> 
> Gruß Guttata




Also das  Video hab ich im Frühjahr auch schon mal gesehen und ich muß sagen es gibt nix besseres zu Barsche ausnehmen. Da hat man nach 10 Sek das schönste Filet und bis auf die Wirbelsäule absolut Grätenfrei. Sollte man nur direkt nach dem Fang machen, sonst geht es nicht mehr ganz so einfach. Nachdem man das 3 -4 mal gemacht hat geht das auch quasi im schlaf.

MfG


----------



## chippog (29. November 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



Zanderhunter17 schrieb:


> naja ob die Main sooo sauber ist weiß ich net :S



na dann machs halt wie im video. das geht auch prima bei kleinen barschen, die sich sonst ehr nicht lohnen würden.


----------



## Zanderhunter17 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

ja ok und in der Main da schwimmen sehr viele große Barsche dieses Jahr habe ich bestimmt über 30Barsche von 30cm gefangen und paar noch drüber


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*



MCP schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich mal eine super Anleitung zum "Abziehen" von Barschen gelesen, aber ich finde Ihn nicht mehr.
> Könnt Ihr mir helfen???
> 
> Den von anglereinkauf meine ich nicht.



hier zu sehen :m


----------



## Raapro (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

zieh einfac die haut ab dann hasste keine sauerei und net viel arbeit


----------



## Raapro (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Tricks beim Entschuppen von Barschen*

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------

